# LF Comparison of RF 28-70 f2 on R5 vs R



## Bdbtoys (Jul 27, 2020)

Looking for a review showcasing the differences of shooting the RF 28-70 f2 on a R5 vs R (bonus if R6, but really after the R5).

The closest one I could find was this, but it didn't really compare shooting with the glass on one body vs the other (it was more a simple lens review)... figured someone might get a benefit from it so sharing it...





I held off on getting this lens or the RF 24-70 f2.8 due to indecision (choice being F vs IS)... however all that changes with IBIS. Also curious as to what the increased megapixel has to offer w/ this lens.

Feel free to move this over to the lens subforum if it's better off there...


----------

